# Elders and Fyffes



## Russ Lowdon (Feb 28, 2007)

looking for Desmond Blair, engineer for elders & Fyffes, served on the 'T' boats and the SS Camito in the 60's


----------



## Howard Dean (Feb 9, 2012)

*Camito and Turrialba.*



Russ Lowdon said:


> looking for Desmond Blair, engineer for elders & Fyffes, served on the 'T' boats and the SS Camito in the 60's


Russ, Are you from the north east and were you 4th on the Turrialba when I flew out from the U.K. as 5th to join her at Los Angeles? I believe Bob Jones was the chief. If I have the correct Russ we had a few nights out together.

Howard Dean.


----------

